# Mine on my indoor layout



## fockewulf37 (Mar 26, 2012)

Here is the build for my Mine.
I have started work on a Hoist Frame for a small mine I am putting on the layout. This is just a start of the it. I cast a wheel and the bearing.


----------



## fockewulf37 (Mar 26, 2012)

I found an old plan in the Gazette for the Rattlesnake Mine. It had a picture of the head frame from the interior. Of course no dimensions. 
I did find online a gentleman named Alan Mole that built on in 1:24 scale. After a quick search I found his location and an email Address. I emailed him and asked if he had any other pictures. He replied and sent me a bunch of pic's the next day...
Great Guy...He also sent me a picture of the Mine Cage. I had not thought that far along. So I figured I had to get that built before i got too far along with the Head Frame so I could make everything fit. 
I main goal was to make parts that I could easily cast in resin.. So here is what I came up with...

I had a Western Scale Models Ore Car to scale everything around...


----------



## fockewulf37 (Mar 26, 2012)

The Metal frame was made from large tongue depressors. The base was made from a 1/4" thick sheet balsa an I used Ho scale rail. I then Molded both pieces and then cast the parts in resin. 

First parts out of the molds.


----------



## fockewulf37 (Mar 26, 2012)

I then put the parts together. 



















http://i1273.photobucket.com/albums/y405/fockewulf37/m_20161210_092553_zpsnzjoe7bf.jpg


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Looking good! Please keep us updated with your progress.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice work mate


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Very nice, keep the pictures coming
Dennis


----------



## fockewulf37 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks Guys 

I am still working along. I took a old roof casting and made a cover for each size. I then made a new casting for the guard rail on each side ...


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

*ore car*

You have the start of one very fine looking project. The finished product will be extra special. Pete


----------



## fockewulf37 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks Pete,,

Here is the finished mine cage. I need to learn how to take better pictures..


----------



## fockewulf37 (Mar 26, 2012)

Here is a video of the whole thing working:


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

That is pretty cool, nice work.

Chris


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

The cage looks great. Nice and sturdy. I 3d printed a cage a couple years ago, but it's too wobbly, I need to beef it up a bunch.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

that is very nice, thanks for the video
Dennis


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Good video, great way to show off mine hoist in action.


----------



## fockewulf37 (Mar 26, 2012)

Here is more work done:


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice unit. I like that it goes down out of sight. Thanks for the videos, they do make it much more interesting.


----------

